# Why do VIA LRC's have so much underfloor vibration?



## velotrain (Aug 9, 2019)

I took the train from Montreal to Toronto on Tuesday and just before starting there was a really loud roar and extreme vibration from the floor. This settled somewhat during the trip, but never seemed to stop completely. The train was loco hauled, so I don't understand this, although I was in the car behind the engine.

Also, the seat was styled in a generic Euro manner, but not nearly as comfortable as Amtrak - at least one in decent condition. It's quite narrow and the seat itself rather hard. I found that the train speed and general vibration made it impossible to enjoy the landscape - such as it was.

I bought an alleged ham and cheese croissant, but it was so cold and dense that I couldn't begin to eat - much less enjoy it. I asked the stewardess if they could heat it up and she said no, so I returned it. If they can serve hot soup and beverages, why can't they warm sandwiches? You would think with the French connection there would be more respect for what was purportedly a croissant.


----------



## aeh (Aug 10, 2019)

velotrain said:


> Also, the seat was styled in a generic Euro manner, but not nearly as comfortable as Amtrak - at least one in decent condition. It's quite narrow and the seat itself rather hard. I found that the train speed and general vibration made it impossible to enjoy the landscape



I was on that train yesterday - first time in a refurbed LRC. The seats are entirely unacceptable IMO. WAY too hard, the old seats (which were in the previous train the same day so I can compare directly) are infinitely better even in their aged condition.


----------

